
Spanish Flu: Epidemiology and pathology (Wikipedia) - maerF0x0
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_flu#Epidemiology_and_pathology
======
maerF0x0
> A large factor in the worldwide occurrence of the flu was increased travel.
> Modern transportation systems made it easier for soldiers, sailors, and
> civilian travelers to spread the disease.[citation needed] Another was lies
> and denial by governments, leaving the population ill-prepared to handle the
> outbreaks.[73]

Sounds just like early 2020

> In civilian life, natural selection favors a mild strain. Those who get very
> ill stay home, and those mildly ill continue with their lives,
> preferentially spreading the mild strain. In the trenches, natural selection
> was reversed. Soldiers with a mild strain stayed where they were, while the
> severely ill were sent on crowded trains to crowded field hospitals,
> spreading the deadlier virus

Sounds just like Shelter in place (mild cases, asymptomatic & those who's
immune system can fight it stay home, sick people leave home for medical
attention)

